# Bin Laden Dead and in US Custody



## scarbelly (May 1, 2011)

CBS just announced we got this bastage and he is in US custody - Awesome work guys. This is a *Huge accomplishment.  *This will be a big deal in the long run!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 1, 2011)

Thank God!


----------



## gotarace (May 1, 2011)

Thank you american military service men and women...maybe this can help with closure for all the people who lost loved ones on 911.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 1, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Thank you american military service men and women...maybe this can help with closure for all the people who lost loved ones on 911.


Got to agree!  Can't be more grateful to the men & women in uniform & God bless those who lost loved ones that horrible day!!!


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

I could not be Happier !!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 1, 2011)

Like him or not this was Obamma's #1 priority as President and I have to say job well done. No drones and no loss of American lives!

Lets give these guys a parade all the way across the US - standing ovation to all


----------



## chefrob (May 2, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Like him or not this was Obamma's #1 priority as President and I have to say job well done. No drones and no loss of American lives!
> 
> Lets give these guys a parade all the way across the US - standing ovation to all


i couldn't agree with you more gary.............and on all points!


----------



## tjohnson (May 2, 2011)

Great News!!!

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Todd X2


----------



## alblancher (May 2, 2011)

This is great news but remember that terrorism will not go away with Bin Laden's death.  I had originally thought that the reason he wasn't killed before is because we where reading his mail and gaining intelligence on potential operations, guess I was wrong because he didn't have a phone or Internet at the compound.

Keep your eyes and ears open, we can expect some type or response from his supporters.  Be proud of our Military and Intelligence forces but don't think this war against terrorism is over.

I think the guy that came up with the burial at sea idea deserves a commendation for being pretty smart.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

chefrob said:


> i couldn't agree with you more gary.............and on all points!




Same-Same Me !

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (May 2, 2011)

X3

 


chefrob said:


> i couldn't agree with you more gary.............and on all points!


----------



## biaviian (May 2, 2011)

I'm conflicted.  I know this won't be a popular stance but I hate to see anybody killed even if he is responsible for thousands of lost lives.  I mean, I "celebrate" in regards to "justice" being served (in my opinion there can't be justice for all of the deaths) but I am conflicted as I can't celebrate a death no matter how justified it is.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2011)

Way to go SEALS. Those guys rock. Good job. Now if they could get the rest of them.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 2, 2011)

[h1]DITTO!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/h1]


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2011)

Glad they got the Bastard...


----------



## venture (May 2, 2011)

God bless and protect our men and women in uniform.  Mission accomplished and well done! Please welcome them home at every opportunity.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## hardslicer (May 2, 2011)

God bless our military!!


----------



## crookshank (May 2, 2011)

I'm just trying to figure out how to throw a "tasteful" celebration of that #$#[email protected]'s death party now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you get a chance to go the Newseum in DC on Penn Ave, they have the broadcast tower and antenna along with photos and the camera that a photographer was using when he was killed  when the towers fell.  It's incredibly moving.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2011)

I to heard it but all during the night. We listen to TV news all night every night. It started with the onset on the the war in Iraq for our son was boots on the ground. So it's a great day in the neighborhood. It's also great to be an American today and everyday.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

This is a good day!!!


----------



## tyotrain (May 2, 2011)

God bless the military


----------



## fife (May 2, 2011)

One rat gone see ya


----------



## rdknb (May 2, 2011)

This was a wonderful day for the World


----------



## miamirick (May 2, 2011)

should have left his body in the street for the buzzards,,,    nows he polluting the ocean   to good for him


----------



## jacobtia (May 2, 2011)

I am a little skeptical.....Where's the proof? Body disposed of less than 24 hours after his death....hmmmmmmm.....Obama's approval rating the lowest since he was put into office, unemployment rate, economy, and Trump razing him about his birth certificate and suddenly he ordered the mission that killed Bin Laden??? Maybe I just don't have a lot of faith in the US government but it seems kinda fishy to me.

And by no means do I want anyone to think I don't support our troops! God Bless each and every one of our Military men and women!


----------



## big dee (May 2, 2011)

I think that this is the best news that has come out of everything that has been going on since 9/11. Having served in the military I appreciate all the sacrifices that are made, and would like to thank all the people that have served and are still serving. As far as dumping his body in the ocean, I think this is great to just make him fish food instead of making a martyr out of him and burying him on land. God bless the USA and the military.


----------



## mco (May 2, 2011)

Too bad we cant see his face when he gets to hell and ther arn't 72 virgens waiting for him


----------



## meateater (May 2, 2011)

Looks like he was smoked. I see that they washed the body before burial. I would like to have been a part of that after a twelver.  Bless our military.


----------



## the dude abides (May 2, 2011)

Should've cut his f'n head off and kicked it like a soccer ball through the streets


----------



## mballi3011 (May 3, 2011)

I'm with you Jay Soccer anyone.


----------



## alelover (May 3, 2011)

This way he's not a martyr nor can anyone visit his resting place. Although all his followers should be fed to the sharks like he was.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

Bin Laden's Dead----That is indeed a great thing!

Our superb soldiers have proven once again they are by far the finest in the world.

However, it would not be a good thing to get down into the gutter, and act like Bin Laden's followers.

Bear


----------



## michael ark (May 3, 2011)

Iron barrack Hussein oboma did this to try to boost his ratings.Just doesn't feel right .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love my country but i fear my government.Don't say i don't support the troops i was one.Go Navy


----------



## hookup (May 3, 2011)

It's about time.

Hoo Yah!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 3, 2011)

I agree with Bear, America is the country the rest of the world wants to emulate or move to, she and her citizens need to remain a class act.

For those that try to see a political advantage in this, you might be right, but remember this operation started many years before the present administration came to power, those that do their research can make an intelligent decision as to who set the wheels in motion for bringing this cowardly terrorist down.

For all of you that feel like I do, after the atrocities he committed and then publicly bragged about on television, who remember the bodies of the brave American solders being dragged behind a pickup by his followers, ...the death and burial was over too quickly, let me remind you of what the One so many of you offer up prayers to says;

_Israel is the apple of my eye, destruction comes to any who touch her, ...vengeance is Mine says the All Mighty, ...and Paul reiterates in the New Testament , "It's a terrible thing to fall into the hands of a living God!_

It will be written in the history books that Bin Laden died a cowards death, executed while holding a woman as a shield in front of him, ...but judgment still awaits him, ...I hope all can find the solace and closure I have with this knowledge.

It's a good day for America, and I wish everyone of my fellow smokers to have a good day and the Lord bless you.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (May 3, 2011)

Sorry folks, double post again..

Gene


----------



## alblancher (May 3, 2011)

Gene,

Just to let you and Bear know that I agree with the premise of your posts.

We are better then they are, we need to act like it.  Terrorist or not we don't desecrate the bodies of the dead, it is beneath us to do that.

Clean, surgical, business like is what we want from the teams assigned to fight terrorism.  No big deal, we will hunt you down and kill you in the middle of the night.  It won't be a fair fight, you will wake up thinking you hear the wind outside your window and die with the vision of an American pointing his weapon at your head.  We will walk away quietly, shake the hands of our team members and begin looking for the next SOB that wants to harm the citizens of the United States of America.  You do not celebrate when you kill vermin, it is your job and you act accordingly. 

Al


----------



## africanmeat (May 3, 2011)

You know the arabs got a saying

Every dog ​​his day will come  

and his day come.   well done to the USA Navy Seals.

Ahron


----------



## meateater (May 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Bin Laden's Dead----That is indeed a great thing!
> 
> Our superb soldiers have proven once again they are by far the finest in the world.
> 
> ...


I speak as a civilian Bear, I know our troops will make us proud. :)


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 3, 2011)

The scumbag died like the coward he was. I hope this gives comfort to the families of the fallen. And may that bearded rich boy crusader rot in H#ll!


----------



## boykjo (May 4, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Gene,
> 
> Just to let you and Bear know that I agree with the premise of your posts.
> 
> ...




 Well said Al..........A big job well done to our troops....


----------



## dravery (May 5, 2011)

The United States is inhabited by vengeance loving culture.  Japan learned that in 1945.  Osama learned that a few days ago.  We recognize no statute of limitations on revenge.  We don't rest until justice is served, with much interest.  When you attack US soil, The entire country mobilizes to the cause.  We will kill you, your children, your pets, and your mailman - and anyone who happens to be standing in the way of that goal.  We level cities, remove governments, and bring economic ruin to our enemies. 

Whether this is a good thing, or a bad thing is something for the academics to sort out.  It is simply the way of things.

I am glad to see Osama to justice, because it sets an example for others like him.  Some are concerned about acts of reciprocity.  To me it seems that the goal of these organizations has always been to wage war against those who are different from themselves.  If we leave them alone, it is a kindness that will only be repaid with violence.

Either way, he was only a single cog in the machine.  This isn't over, for either side.  We should act like we've been here before, because if there's one thing America knows how to do, it's take out the trash.


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)




----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 6, 2011)

A vengeance loving culture? And you back that up with WWII? Japan was an ongoing threat to our existence, Islamic extremists have the capability to massacre U.S citizens if left unchecked. Both groups attacked our country on our country's soil. Explain to me how taking the fight to the enemy that attacked you rather than letting acts of agresion go unresponded counts as being vengeful? And for the record, extremist pigs kill indiscriminately. Our boys kill combatants. As far as reciprocity is concerned they can bring it. In 2001 these little flys weren't on our radar. Have they carried out a righteous attack since 9?11? No. Thats because smelly scumbag primitive a holes have no chance against red blooded americans. I'm done. Oh and... we don't like trolls around here, I guess I shouldn't be feeding one.
 


DrAvery said:


> The United States is inhabited by vengeance loving culture.  Japan learned that in 1945.  Osama learned that a few days ago.  We recognize no statute of limitations on revenge.  We don't rest until justice is served, with much interest.  When you attack US soil, The entire country mobilizes to the cause.  We will kill you, your children, your pets, and your mailman - and anyone who happens to be standing in the way of that goal.  We level cities, remove governments, and bring economic ruin to our enemies.
> 
> Whether this is a good thing, or a bad thing is something for the academics to sort out.  It is simply the way of things.
> 
> ...


----------



## richoso1 (May 6, 2011)

Ok, it's been done and it's over. I'm locking this thread, there is no need to for political debate on this forum. Thank you for understanding my position. Smoke On.


----------

